

Peter Seibel's talk at Justin.tv (why syntax [does|doesn't] matter). - abstractbill
http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/53433/Peter_Seibel_on_syntax_part_one

======
abstractbill
Part two:
[http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/53442/Peter_Seibel_on_syntax_p...](http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/53442/Peter_Seibel_on_syntax_part_two)

